# Gts2 edges + yuexiao pro corners?



## 124Cuber (Sep 15, 2017)

Not exactly a design but what would this cube be like?


----------



## PyraMaster (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't know if that would work.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 22, 2017)

They're different sized cubes, but only slightly. My Yuexiao Pro catches all the time, and I think it's because of the boxy corner bases. It would interesting to test if that's true by putting GTS2 corners in a Yuexiao, assuming that's a valid test to begin with (based on the slight difference in size)


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 27, 2017)

I definitely doesn't work. The ridged edges and centers make the Yuexiao un-swappable, and since it's a different size from the GTS2 pieces can't swap the other way either.


----------

